# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  Строим Super Lynx в 72-ом.

## MAX

После летнего перерыва можно переходить к активной работе над моделями. :Wink: 
Захотелось мне собрать Супер Линкс. В наличии имеется модель от Хобби Босса, смола для кабины от Павлы и декаль с нужным вариантом от Модел Альянса. Вариант определен.
Показывать пока нечего. Только все подготовил. По первым прикидкам Хобби Босс сделал очень неплохую модельку, но вот с деталями полный пролет. Особенно это касается днища. Но об этом позже. Пока интересует окраска салона и кабины. В один цвет там покрашено или пол более темный?
Всем заинтересованным товарищам - Добро пожаловать! Присоединяйтесь.

----------


## Genry

Макс, подумалось, а не собрать ли и себе параллельно с твоим супер-линкса, но в 48. Буду смотреть и обезьянничать :-)

----------


## MAX

В 48-ом, это смоляной который? Интересная модель, но пилить ее ... Уж больно там литье некачественное. Как-то раз довелось ее пощупать. Будет весьма интересно понаблюдать за процессом.

----------


## Nazar

Позволю себе подправить название темы :Rolleyes:

----------


## Genry

> В 48-ом, это смоляной который? Интересная модель, но пилить ее ... Уж больно там литье некачественное. Как-то раз довелось ее пощупать. Будет весьма интересно понаблюдать за процессом.


После Коллект-эйра мне уже ничего не страшно :Biggrin: 
Глянь, чего Павла сделала, мож пригодится
http://www.scale-rotors.com/news-rev...nterior-c72084

----------


## MAX

Эта Павла у меня уже покрашена в серенький цвет. Надо красить салон дальше. На днях покажу что получается. :Wink: 
Так какой у него был пол? Темнее чем основной цвет или нет?

----------


## Genry

Макс, если я правильно помню, то цвет пола что-то типа то ли чёрного, то ли хамброл 32 (тёмно-серый), дома фотки надо смотреть

----------


## MAX

А вот это интересно. Потому что есть два варианта. А вот какого цвета именно на Супер Линксах, не совсем понятно. Я склоняюсь, что весь интерьер там одного светло-серого цвета.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

http://www.b-domke.de/AviationImages/Lynx.html
http://www.aircraftresourcecenter.co...le/walk455.htm
http://rides.webshots.com/album/171285592McyVOz
Может, пригодится...

----------


## MAX

Спасибо за ссылки. Конечно пригодится. 

Ну вот, можно уже кое-что показать. Кабина открашена, оттонирована и собрана.

----------


## Genry

Как-то простенько смотрится, невыразительно. Хотя наверное это и правильно, интерьер и так тёмный, подчеркнёшь что-то - совсем ничего не увидишь.

----------


## MAX

Нормально все. Там такое все маленькое. :Wink:  Вертолетик-то как Ми-2. Там еще огнетушителя красного нехватает. Плюс с одного борта будет дверь закрытая.

----------


## MAX

Продолжаем.
Минут двадцать ушло на сетку редуктора на хвостовой балке. Теперь можно собирать фюзеляж.

----------


## Kasatka

как всегда получается - супер =)

----------


## MAX

Хорошо, всетаки, собирать современную технику. Всегда найдется куча фотографий с нужного ракурса. :Wink: 
Вот и начинают вылезать "косяки" Хобби Босса. Как уже говорил, с днищем проблемы. Ничего не похоже. Квадратную дырку под лебедку наружней подвески уже сам прорезал. Ее в модели небыло.
Сразу ворос к знатокам матчасти. Под цифрой "1" обозначил некий предмет цилиндрической формы. Что это такое? ГАС или еще что? Эта щтука есть не на всех Супер Линксах. Но на моем варианте, как на зло, она присутствует. :Confused:

----------


## Anton_K



----------


## MAX

Вот спасибо! Не видел этой фотки. Теперь понятно, что это такое. Аналог нашего "Сухогруза", кажется. Только он у них выдвижной. О, как!
Еще раз спасибо.

----------


## Anton_K

> Только он у них выдвижной. .


Не думаю, что выдвижной...
Похоже на демонстрационной машине дивайс демонтирован.

----------


## MAX

Очень даже может быть. Согласен.
Еще раз спасибо.

----------


## MAX

Вот так выглядит днище. Но это еще не полная обвеска. Еще антеннки, пара люков и прочая мелочь. Но уже становится похоже.

----------


## Genry

"брюхо" зачётное

----------


## MAX

Спасибо. Стараюсь.
Установил капоты и остекление кабины. В капоты вклеил крыльчатки двигателей, хоть их и видно не будет. Подошла по размеру от смоляного Ту-134 в 144-ом от РусЭир. Верхние окна кабины покрасил почти прозрачным голубым лаком. В оригинале, правда, они тонированны в серо-голубой цвет, но думаю в этом масштабе это не сильно заметно.
Теперь надо подшкурить капоты и восстановить расшивку на них.

----------


## Kasatka

Максим, очень аккуратная сборка получается!

----------


## MAX

Спасибо. Сергей, ты там готовь английских моделистов к небольшому смоляному наборчику. Любят в Англии Линкс или нет? Попробуем все эти доделочки оформить в смоляные детальки. На следующей неделе покажу результаты.

----------


## Kasatka

вертолетчиков меньше - рынок уже...

----------


## MAX

Уважаемые коллеги! 
А нет ли ни у кого фото дверей салона Линкса изнутри? Как там у него все устроено? Ручки, оббивка и пр. Перерыл много, но не нашел ничего. Дверей пилотов сколько угодно, а дверей салона нет.
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Kasatka

спрошу у англиков

это видел? http://jon-irwin.fotopic.net/c1498479.html

или вот это (тут есть фотки кабины и дверей) - http://www.fototime.com/ftweb/bin/ft...5C68A165D3F392


вот тут есть virtual tour 360 градусов изнутри - http://www.army.mod.uk/equipment/aircraft/1532.aspx

на youtube есть еще видео кокпитов и кабины

например - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3fsaFN9Pp4 (см. еще часть вторую там же)

----------


## MAX

Сергей, спасибо! Отличные ссылки. Я этого не видел. Нашлось все, что нужно.

----------


## MAX

Пока льются детальки на Линкс, потихоньку закрываю масками все проемы и подготавливаю дверь на правую сторону. Справа дверь будет закрыта чтобы не нарушать бортовую роспись "Черных котов". Слева дверь будет открыта.
Ну и, собственно, капоты двигателей, доведенные до модификации Мк.8.

----------


## Kasatka

Макс, а что за маски ты используешь?

----------


## MAX

Большие проемы закрываю поролоном и по периметру промазываю Коллор Стопом. Получается так, что поролон приклеивается и не отлетает просто так. Можно из бумаги вырезать кусочек чуть больше проема и также на Коллор стоп посадить. Потом все просто удаляется. Остекление - тамиевский скоч и Коллор Стоп.

----------


## MAX

И так. Основная работа с фюзеляжем окончена. Вроде, все люки, датчики и антеннки сделал и приклеил. Осталось парочка, но они будут после покраски. Все готово к покраске в светло-серый цвет.
Гляньте свежим взглядом - может что пропустил?

----------


## Kasatka

Макс, все отлично!

немного смущает решетка на киле. На фотках  вроде нет такой ступеньки

----------


## MAX

К сожалению, как на фотках (как в оригинале) не получится. :Frown:  Там и так до толщины бумаги все сточено. Моделька маленькая, а фотки с увеличением - вот и кажется, что ступенька великовата. К тому же, там это место черным закрашено будет.
Ну а я, с утра по-раньше, задул все базовым светло-серым. Предварительно сделал небольшой предшейдинг черной краской и дунул в базовый цвет. Теперь хоть более-менее проявился рельеф.
Жду пока подсохнет и надо задувать черным цветом балку.

----------


## MAX

Вот и черненьким покрасил балку. После обеда можно начинать переводить декали.

----------


## Genry

Макс,
красиво и аккуратно, как всегда. А как насчёт решёток на ВЗ?

----------


## MAX

Вопрос, конечно, интересный. :Wink: Пока думаю. В принципе, два варианта. Или штатные, из прозрачного пластика которые, выпилить сточить и вставить сетки, или по штатным выгнуть сетки и сделать раму. Посмотрим, что будет лучше.
Ну и не могу удержаться. :Smile:  Начал декальки переводить. Пришлось большую портянку резать на кусочки и собирать пазл. Но все собралось нормально. Пока с одного борта.

----------


## Kasatka

Красивый чертяка =)

----------


## MAX

Согласен с тобой. :Wink:  Я, вообще, считаю, что это одна из самых эффектных и профессиональных росписей на вертолетах.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Вот и выстрелило! С такой декалью грех "Линкс" не сделать!

----------


## Genry

> Вот и выстрелило! С такой декалью грех "Линкс" не сделать!


А я вот всё жду в 48 такую дечку, ещё год назад пообещали, до сих пор ждёмс

----------


## MAX

Вроде, все деки перевел. Как оказалось, не все так хорошо с альянсовской декалью. Есть и у нее ошибочки. Кое-где пришлось докрашивать черные пятнышки, сверяясь с фото. Покрасил датчики и балонеты. Теперь дело за легкой тонировкой/смывкой и можно покрывать лаком.

----------


## Kasatka

выглядит здорово! Думаю особо винить альянс не нужно.. все-таки такого рода декаль довольно трудно наверное сделать так, чтобы 100% все учесть

ждем тонировку =)

----------


## MAX

С фюзеляжем, пока, все. Оттонировал и задул полуматовым лаком. Снял маски. Вроде нигде ничего не поддуло под маски. Теперь можно спокойно заниматься винтами, шасси и прочей обвеской, коей еще предстоит сделать очень много.

----------


## MAX

Каждый день по маленькой детальке. :Wink: 
Сегодня сделал пилоны. То, что дает Хобби Босс - просто ужас (да и еще не в каждом наборе нужные пилоны). Родные пилоны были разрезаны на три части и укорочены в размахе приблизительно на 4,5-5 мм. Толщины балок уменьшены на тдве трети до приемлемой толщины. Сделаны дополнительные подкосы и отверстия. Из проволоки сделал проводку. Стало более-менее похоже на правду.

----------


## Kasatka

отлично, Макс!

а что у него на носу будет?

----------


## MAX

На носу у него "Умный глаз". :Wink:  Завтра как раз буду им заниматься вплотную. У Хобби Босс он вообще никакой.

----------


## MAX

Вот "Умный глаз". Расширил обе детальки и сделал окно самой станции, которой в пластике вообще нет. :Mad:  Диаметр окна ИК датчика 3мм.

----------


## Genry

Макс,
вот уж действительно СУПЕР- СуперЛинкс :-) Даёшь решетки! ;-)

----------


## Carrey

Небольшой вопрос по "дворникам", отлитым зацело с остеклением - какие известны проверенные в бою способы борьбы с этим позорным (в XXI веке, я имею в виду ;) ) явлением, кроме срезания-шлифования-полировки? Хуже наверное только остекление с дырками под пластиковые "дворники" (см. UH-1D 1/35 Dragon):

----------


## MAX

Спасибо.
Дворники буду аккуратно красить. Или кистью, или выклею маски и дуну. По другому не получается. Хотел сначала срезать и отполировать, но уж больно стеклышко прозрачное. Портить не хотелось. Да к тому же стекла чуть утоплены по отношению к переплету. И эта красота пропала бы. :Frown:  Так что, только красить.

----------


## Carrey

Совет из собственной практики: если красить прозрачный полистирол тамиевским акрилом из банки кистью (ничем не разводя, гарантия нейтральности к полистиролу, по крайней мере для всех матовых красок; с глянцевыми осторожно - некоторые содержат лак!), то можно это делать неаккуратно, просто в несколько слоёв (с полуминутным подсыханием краски между слоями, естественно) замазать переплёт и "дворники" нужным цветом. А после высыхания краски (через 5 минут) аккуратно соскоблить бамбуковой зубочисткой (можно один конец расщепить в виде стамесочки для удобства) лишнее. Бамбуковая отличается от обычной по срезу - налицо особая структура волокон. Бамбуковые более плотные, полистирол именно выглаживают а не царапают (так же полируют металлы притиранием кромкой стальной иглы).

Вот, например, результат такого метода (поленился резать и клеить *столько* мелких масок):

----------


## MAX

Да, можно и так попробовать. До этого еще далеко. Пока мелочевку не сделаю, про дворники и не думаю.
Не совсем понравился мне "Умный глаз". Немного переделал. Болты сделал из проволоки 0,2мм. Так более четкие получаются чем из тянутого литника. И подправил форму снизу.

----------


## Kasatka

так приятнее =) а сам "глаз" из чего будешь делать?

----------


## MAX

А все. Уже сделал. Дальше только за счет покраски. Сама станция серая, в цвет вертолета. А окно сначало покрашу синим, а по синиму тамиевским Смоком Х-19. Как раз должно получится нужный цвет и блеск стекла. Можно поверх вырезать кружок из тонкой прозрачной пленки еще.

----------


## Kasatka

мне кажется пленкой аккуратнее получится

----------


## MAX

Посмотрим. Может и пленкой сделаею. Сначала попробую скопировать "умный глаз" в смоле. :Wink: 
Пока не работал форум, сделал шасси. Штоки заменил на стальные трубочки диаметром 1мм. Шланги из медной проволоки. Шлиц-шарниры и колеса от Павлы.
Ну и покрасил до кучи и поставил на место. Теперь мы на колесиках. :Smile:

----------


## Kasatka

=) ну вот и поставил на ноги =)

а чего они в разные стороны смотрят? =)

----------


## MAX

А вот такие они. :Wink:  Там есть механизм поворота стойки, до 45 градусов от оси. Это чтобы на палубу при качке садится. Но и при полетах с земли используют во всю. К тому же, стойки не вклеены намертво. Вставлены в пилоны в натяг и поворачиваются без люфта.

----------


## Maximus

Максим, подскажи, чем выделяешь расшивку? Очень изящно выходит! Я пробовал миговским черным пигментом, но, во-первых, она получается слишком темная, и во-вторых, этот пигмент имеет свойство пачкать модель там, где это совершенно ни к чему. Пробовал также делать жидко разведенным тамиевским черным акрилом, но результат тоже не ах - и растекается неравномерно, и смывается тяжело. А учитывая, что я использую краски, крайне негативно реагирующие на спирт, второй вариант вообще нежелателен.

----------


## MAX

Здесь расшивка проливалась Миговской смывкой серо-коричневого цвета. Это из тойже серии, что и черная ихняя смывка. Поскольку я крашу нитрой, то проблем с вытиранием излишек нет. Все лишнее стирается просто сухой тряпочкой и ватным тампоном. Миговская смывка никак не реагирует с нитрой.
Черную смывку тоже использую, но на более "зачуханых" самолетах и при выделении управляющих поверхностей.

----------


## MAX

Сегодня сделал лопасти несущего винта. Это лопасти от Павлы. Качество так себе. Все какие-то шероховатые и с мелкими пузырьками по задней кромке. Пришлось заделывать эти пузырьки и выводить поверхность. Но у этих лопастей есть главный плюс, по сравнению с родными пластиковыми лопастями. У лопастей от Павлы есть профиль. У пластиковых его просто нет. Они прямоугольные в сечении, без задней кромки. :Eek:  
Рулевой винт так же чуток доделал. Сделал механизм управления чуть более ажурным и добавил мелкие штырьки, которых нет в пластике.

----------


## Kasatka

провис лопастей будешь делать?

----------


## MAX

Там нет провиса лопастей. На Линксе применили "жесткий винт". Практически не гнется ни в шарнире, не по длинне лопасти.

----------


## Kasatka

Слушай, Макс, а с цветом ты не напутал ничего? На фотке вертолет выглядит гораздо серее

----------


## Nazar

Здорово Макс, очень понравилась твоя работа.
Кстати, на твоем фото, на дальней лопасти виден какой-то излом, напоминающий небольшой провис, или это оптический эффект ?

----------


## MAX

Серее он кажется в пасмурную погоду. А я, снимаю с двумя лампами. :Wink:  Серьезно, на солнышке он намного светлее чем на той фотке.
У Мк.8 хитрая законцовка. Мало того, что она расшириная, как лопата, так еще самый кончик отогнут вниз. Это так хитрые англичане борются со сверхзвуковым обтеканием концов лопастей. На павловских лопастях это все есть.

----------


## Nazar

> У Мк.8 хитрая законцовка. Мало того, что она расшириная, как лопата, так еще самый кончик отогнут вниз. Это так хитрые англичане борются со сверхзвуковым обтеканием концов лопастей. На павловских лопастях это все есть.


Моя понимать :Smile:

----------


## Kasatka

Макс, в первом твоем посту - линкс снят под солнцем, и все равно серее. Оттенок другой. У тебя он теплее на мой взгляд. Будет возможность - на улице щелкни =)

----------


## CINN

> Это так хитрые англичане борются со сверхзвуковым обтеканием концов лопастей.


Лопасти системы BERP+полужёсткий НВ, позволила "Линксу" стать самым скоростным вертолётом в мире. До него был Ми-24.

----------


## MAX

Вот, пошли первые клонированные детальки. У Хобби Босса, в пластике, отсутствуют тяги автомата-перекоса винта. Пришлось делать и клонировать.

----------


## Nazar

> Лопасти системы BERP+полужёсткий НВ, позволила "Линксу" стать самым скоростным вертолётом в мире. До него был Ми-24.


Я бы сказал самый быстрый из серийных, боевых вертолетов.
На сегодняшний день, самым быстрым является опытный Sikorsky Х2.

----------


## MAX

Два дня занимался винтами. Получилось как-то так. Теперь надо собрать НВ со втулкой, добавить тяг автомата-перекоса и, собственно, пока все.

----------


## CINN

> Я бы сказал самый быстрый из серийных, боевых вертолетов.


Именно так. Т.е. реально летающий и работающий во множестве экземпляров аппарат.




> На сегодняшний день, самым быстрым является опытный Sikorsky Х2.


Не считово!  :Biggrin: 
Это винтокрыл, такой же, как и "Шайен", т.е. с толкающим "свинтопрульным" аппаратом сзади...  :Biggrin:

----------


## MAX

А еще, вроде как, этот Х-2 только вышел на испытания и пока максимальная скорость, которая была достигнута, что-то около 160км/ч. 460 планируют получить только на третьем этапе испытаний. Подождем. :Wink:

----------


## MAX

Продолжим.
Собрал винт. Сделал еще одну антеннку на брюхо и установил фвры и АНО. Сегодня за утро сделал подставочку. Пока как-то так.

----------


## MAX

Ну, а так, приблизительно, все это должно выглядеть в финале.

----------


## Genry

Красота. Быстро ты его, Макс. Жаль только, что решёток нету :)

----------


## MAX

Пока нету. Там много чего еще нет. Все впереди. :Wink:

----------


## MAX

Защитные сетки, говорите. Ничего не придумал как спаять из меди. Получается как-то так (предварительный вариант). В оригинале три перегородки. У меня получается только две  :Mad:  Все такое мелкое. Как быть? И какую бы сеточку подобрать внутрь? Из какого материала? Должна быть мелкая, почти прозрачная. У кого какие мысли будут?

----------


## Carrey

Колготки суперклеем задуть. Мельче сеток не видел.

----------


## Kasatka

А аэрограф потом выбрасывать? Или "губной"?

В таком случае не проще Футурой задуть?

----------


## CINN

А вот "в интернетах" читал, что неплохие сетки можно добыть из старых радиоламп, катоды- аноды и т.п.

----------


## Pepelatz

сеточка от чая липтон в пирамидках

----------


## Nazar

> Колготки суперклеем задуть. Мельче сеток не видел.


 :Biggrin:  от души.

----------


## MAX

И так. Одну рамку оказалось сделать просто. Сложно оказалось сделать ей симметричную. Получилось со второй попытки. Параллельно переделал и первую. Теперь на рамках сеток по три поперечены, как на оригинале. Еще чуток подпилю и будет все ОК.
Но вопрос с сетками остается открытым, пока. На выходные, конечно, буду подбирать что-то подходящее. Ну и дельных советов буду ждать.

----------


## Genry

> Но вопрос с сетками остается открытым, пока. Ну и дельных советов буду ждать.


 Фильтр грубой очистки топлива УАЗ. Мелкая сетка и медная, хорошо формуется

----------


## Carrey

Ну, если нет желания заморачиваться с выгибанием сеток, можно из тонкой прозрачной ацетатной плёнки отформовать детальку, переплёт окрасить сверху, а снизу нацарапать мелкую "сетку" и задуть тамиевским "дымом". Визуально - похоже, я таким макаром делал решётчатые рули на ракету "Оки".

----------


## Nazar

Макс, оптимальный вариант, это пакетики Липтона на циакрин.

----------


## Carrey

Пакетики Липтона (и медная сетка) - насколько хорошо формуются по поверхностям двойной кривизны? Можно фото результата в студию?


Это так, на пробу, за 10 минут: скрутил из скрепки каркас, обтянул квадратиком капрона (но не сильно, чтобы не растягивалась сетка), капнул на каркас суперклея. Для нужд Максима могу порекомендовать из тонкой стальной проволоки выгнуть нижний каркас по нужной форме огибающих, что-бы согласовывался с фюзеляжем и укладывался под спаянный медный верхний каркас; поискать плетение помельче (капрон, нейлон) или уложить в несколько слоёв; приклеить суперклеем, сверху уложить готовый паяный.
Ещё фоты

----------


## MAX

И так!
Первое. Начинает обретать законченный вид наборчик для коррекции модели Хобби Босса. Смоляная часть набора будет выглядеть так. Ориентировано под модификацмю Мк.8, но некоторые детали могут быть использованы и для других модификаций этого вертолета. Планируется еще дополнить это все хозяйство вакуумными дверями кабины пилотов. :Wink:  Любителям вертолетов в 72-ом, можно приготовиться.
Второе. Сетки на капотах двигателей в моей модели будут выглядеть так. Это компромис между реальным масштабом и тем как это смотрится на модели, к сожалению. :Frown:  Делать сетку еще мельче - пропадает визуальный эффект ее прозрачности и за ней не видно пространства. Делать крупнее ячейку - становится видно эту самую ячейку. Так что, пришлось остановиться на компромисе - заметна сетка и чуть видно, что под сеткой. Покрашено Алкладом (полированный аллюминий). Надо немного потереть пигментами, слегка приглушив блеск.

----------


## Kasatka

Макс, можно начинать рекламировать? =)

Сетки из чего сделал?

----------


## MAX

Можно. Скорее всего, всетаки, все будет готово после НГ. Еще двери делать и инструкцию. Вчера только пробные три отливки сделали.

----------


## MAX

Почти все готово. Остались только двери кабины пилотов.
Покрасил и установил "умный глаз" и стакан станции постановки ИК-помех (без самой лампы. на прототипе она демонтирована.). На брюхе установил крюк наружней подвески, пару тросов и швартовочные кольца. Протянул антенну. Ну и опять переделал защитные сетки двигателей. Из более тонкой проволоки и с сеткой от "Липтона".
В общем, выглядит как-то так. Вот думаю, "МИНИ" оставлять на подставке или не надо. :Wink:

----------


## Kasatka

Класс! =)
Отлично получилось =)

На 4-й фотке линия расшивки не доходит до конца вниз. Так задумано?

Мини оставляй, только британский флаг на крыше задуй =))

----------


## Genry

> Ну и опять переделал защитные сетки двигателей. Из более тонкой проволоки и с сеткой от "Липтона".


Макс, выглядит хорошо, только не совсем правильно. Задняя кромка "рамы" сетки должна "наползать" сверху на обшивку ВЗ, а у тебя она как-то рядом, встык. Или так задумано, чтобы "ступенька" в глаза не бросалась?

----------


## Nazar

> Пакетики Липтона (и медная сетка) - насколько хорошо формуются по поверхностям двойной кривизны? Можно фото результата в студию?


Фото результата в студии, я думаю сравнивать даже нет смысла. На одной фото нормальная сетка, похожая на сетку, на второй какое-то противопехотное заграждение.


Макс, очень здорово. Отличная модель.

----------


## MAX

> Макс, выглядит хорошо, только не совсем правильно. Задняя кромка "рамы" сетки должна "наползать" сверху на обшивку ВЗ, а у тебя она как-то рядом, встык. Или так задумано, чтобы "ступенька" в глаза не бросалась?


Да, именно, чтобы не бросалось в глаза. Сделать масштабно толщину этой рамы, я думаю, даже в травленке не получится. Там ширина этого устройства всего 3,6 мм. Пришлось делать в стык. С 30 см уже ничего не заметно. :Wink:  Даже на последней фотке общего плана вертолет больше чем есть на самом деле.

----------


## Carrey

Моё дело маленькое... Засомневался, что сетка от липтона растягивается, вот Максим это и подтвердил.

----------


## Nazar

> Моё дело маленькое... Засомневался, что сетка от липтона растягивается, вот Максим это и подтвердил.


Ну ее здесь и не нужно растягивать, ее нужно аккуратненько, пинцетиком на себя потянуть, что-бы она форму приняла.

----------


## MAX

Да, действительно, сетка от Липтона не тянется ни под каким соусом. Ни нагреванием (что обьяснимо), ни охлаждением. :Frown:  В этом, на мой взгляд, основной ее недостаток. В остальном - очень интересный и перспективный в нашем деле материал. 
То, что замят кусочек сетки, это не беда. Вытянем. Но увидел я это только на макросьемке. Так и не видно ничего даже.

----------


## Kasatka

надо будет заказать и россии упаковку чая Липтон =) у нас здесь такого нет =)

----------


## MAX

Меняю на пачку настоящего английского, даже не думая. :Biggrin: 
Пока делаю мастера под вакуумные двери, чтобы уж закончить свою модель, сделал самодельные двери кабины пилотов. Делал по технологии бутерброда - на болванке двери выдавил из тонкого пластика заготовки (по две на каждую дверь), потом прорезал остекление в каждой, все подогнал, подточил и склеил, вставив между двух деталей одной двери прозрачную пленку (тонкая пленка, которая используется для фотопечати приборных досок). На других болванках, с форточкой - блистером) отдавил из тонкой пленки еще заготовок и из них вырезал только форточки, которые приклеил в открытом положении. Получилось как-то так.
Теперь осталось приклеить двери на место и можно считать еще одну модель побежденной. :Wink:

----------


## Carrey

Если в бутерброд вклеить полоску обычной чёрной изоленты, а ответную часть присуперклеить изнутри к проёму - будет рабочая дверка. Моделисты-грузовозники в 1/24 тоже так делают. 8)

----------


## MAX

Рабочими можно сделать очень многие детали. Это точно. И я этим баловался. Но поверьте опыту - всегда, рано или поздно, найдется моделист, который решит проверить на прочность это самое подвижное соединение. Не со зла, а из любопытства. Такая проверка, как правило, оказывается не в пользу модели. Лучше приклеивать все намертво и лучше на стальных штифтах. :Wink:

----------


## MAX

Ну, вот и все. Вроде, все сделано и приклеено. Теперь надо все это дело хорошо отснять и можно заняться очередной моделькой. :Wink:

----------


## Carrey

Зачёт!

Касаемо дальнейших планов - в 1/32 не хотите себя попробовать? Немцы вот как раз приблуду для диорам на рынок выкинули, и стоит недорого, хе-хе: 



http://www.modellversium.de/kit/artikel.php?id=4679 
http://shop.pitzmodels.de/product_in...--Part-02.html

----------


## MAX

Спасибо!
И сппасибо за предложение. Но, откажусь. Я уж своих козявочек мелких буду ковырять. :Smile: На большие масштабы уже поздно переходить. Из накопленного половину бы собрать. :Wink:

----------


## Kasatka

Макс! Умка! очень классно получилось! =)

Поздравляю с еще одной завершенкой =)

----------


## Александр II

Очень хорошая модель получилась!! Класс!!

------------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Carrey

Максим, я к тому, что при Ваших-то руках - как представлю себе степень подобия модели прототипу, так вздрогну. 1/32 в отличие от 1/72 даст Вам неслыханные просторы для творчества, вот я о чём. 

Хотя, время - да, делим ориентировочно оставшееся кол-во лет жизни на кол-во коробок, задумываемся, обещаем себе бросить курить, считаем, думаем, обещаем себе бросить также и пить, снова считаем, прикидываем, что козявочек в 1/72 пожалуй ещё успеем... хотя-бы начать... 8)

Кстати, Revell неплохие крашеные самособирайки выпускает... Теперь и самолётики. Откусил с литника пяток деталек, срезал пеньки, сложил без клея на штифтах - и пожалте в шкап! С содроганием раздумываю о будущем моделизма. По мне так - кабы масштабы и темы Трумпетера (совремёнка 1/32) с качеством/сходимостью Тамии и проработкой/достоверностью AFV Club/Bronco, да декалями Картографа по качеству и AutenticDecals по полноте... Можно предварительно не покрашенные/тонированные и без штифтов. 8)

Книжку от Вас в цейхгаузовской серии "Секреты технологий" когда ждать в продаже?

----------


## MAX

Спасибо, еще раз.
С прошедшим!
Не, книжку можно не ждать. Я уже не писатель. Я читатель. :Tongue:

----------


## MAX

Буквально на днях в продаже появится новый небольшой смоляной наборчик для Линкса в 72-ом. В комплекте несколько деталек и фотоинструкция. Все простенько, но полезно.

----------


## Kasatka

> Буквально на днях в продаже появится новый небольшой смоляной наборчик для Линкса в 72-ом. В комплекте несколько деталек и фотоинструкция. Все простенько, но полезно.


Макс, объявил об этом на бритмоделлере и АРЦ =)

Удачи =)

----------


## MAX

Спасибо!
"Ну, теперь куплю жене сапоги!" :Biggrin:

----------


## Kasatka

ага =)
на бритмоделлере один уже прокомментировал. Мол, проделали такую работу, а ротор не опустили ниже.

----------


## MAX

Лично я на своем на 2мм опустил. :Wink:  А от этих смоляных деталек высота ротора никак не меняется и не зависит. Если уж он не может укоротить штатную пластиковую деталюшку, то я даже и не знаю какой набор его сможет удовлетворить. :Biggrin: 
Кстати, Сергей, дай пожалуйста ссылочку на БритМоделс. Я у себя посеял где-то. Найти не могу.

----------


## Nazar

http://www.britmodeller.com/

----------


## Kasatka

Макс привет!

http://www.scale-rotors.com/news-rev...in/super-lynx-

Тим, спрашивает, не хочешь ли ты рассказать в кратце о постройке СЛ и черкануть несколько строк об этом для скейл-роторс? =) Я могу помочь с переводом на инглиш

С.

----------


## MAX

Сергей, привет!
Спасибо за предложение. На этой неделе не получится, а вот на следующей давай поподробней пообщаемся по этому поводу. ОК? :Wink:

----------


## Kasatka

ок! дай знать как будешь свободен

----------


## Pin

На счёт сеточек - заказывал здесь

http://www.themeshcompany.com/

на любой вкус за приемлемые деньги. При этом можно купить, скажем, один листочек формата А5

----------


## Carrey

Да, для проживающих "за дальним бугром" (стоимость доставки рентабельна при заказе около 10 сеток и более) - идеальное и окончательное решение. Предлагаются даже алюминиевые сеточки - они должны отлично тянуться и формоваться.

----------


## Kasatka

Интересно, вот такая сетка пойдет для 48-го масштаба?
70 "дырок" на дюйм длины, размер клетки 0.203мм

----------


## Pin

> Интересно, вот такая сетка пойдет для 48-го масштаба?
> 70 "дырок" на дюйм длины, размер клетки 0.203мм


Подойдёт как миленькая, я на пробу купил 60, 80 и 120. 120 фактуру сетки уже не передаёт, на ощупь - практически гладкая ткань. 60 - для имитации крупной, 80 - мелкой сетки. А мой масштаб - 72.

----------


## Kasatka

понял, спасибо!

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

Самую офигенную сеточку,для 48-го масштаба,на мой взгляд естессно,ТРАВЛЕНУЮ,т.е. без всяких переплетений (если эти переплетения не актуальны), дает PART,трех типоразмеров.Но маленького размера количество площади,жмотятся. :Redface:  :Tongue:  :Cool:  :Frown:

----------


## Mirage

Видел эту копию сегодня в ТМ-клубе. Великолепно! На фотографиях, к сожалению, многое теряется.

Бе-12 тоже очень красив.

----------


## Carrey

Полистал свежий М-Хобби... Не купил, потому что там сборка этой модели - не от Макса.

----------


## fsl

> Полистал свежий М-Хобби... Не купил, потому что там сборка этой модели - не от Макса.


 Да сборка там зачотная,одни стойки шасси чего стоят :Biggrin:

----------

